# Operation "All Shook Up"@ CF Base Borden



## RememberanceDay (27 Feb 2011)

Total success! Thanks to every one who came out!

Now for those of you who are wondering what the heck this is....
The Op was a collaboration of local EMS responders and military base paramedics. In a simulated earthquake (at a on-base 6school gym), there were 90 casualties. Make-up artists gave different wounds (varying from mine, a impalement, to spinal to severed limbs, minor wounds....) to all, starting around 630AM. Then, around 10, everyone was set up and EMS called in (Barrie, Base, Angus, Wasaga & Volunteer fire-fighters). The wounds were quite real, and everyone acted quite well. The EMS had practise on a mass-casualty event, and everyone had fun.

GOOD TIMES!


----------

